# Video Games



## browndog (15/10/11)

Having recently asked for Duke Nukem Forever on Xbox for fathers day and being totally underwhelmed with the graphics, I thought the gamers on AHB should have a thread to share their thoughts on the latest and greatest releases. I've always been a FPS fan with exeptions for The Force Unleashed and Fallout 3. I've got a couple of other RPGs but just don't have the time to play them. The last game I played was CoD Black Ops and that blew me away, shooting down that Russian rocket at the cosmodrome was amazingly well done. I've got a birthday coming up and have put in a request for Rage, not Fallout 3 I know, but the graphics look spectacular and ID do know how to do the FPS. So what are you playing or have played and what do recommend?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pollux (15/10/11)

I love all the COD series thus far. I end up spending far too many hours playing online with a rather large clan. Currently waiting for MW3 (have the hardened edition on pre-order right now). 

Have also recently tried out the demo for Forza 4, it looks pretty damn awesome. 

I can also suggest hitting the xbox live arcade. Both Limbo and Trials HD look great on a big HDTV with HDMI cables used.


----------



## browndog (15/10/11)

Pollux said:


> I love all the COD series thus far. I end up spending far too many hours playing online with a rather large clan. Currently waiting for MW3 (have the hardened edition on pre-order right now).
> 
> Have also recently tried out the demo for Forza 4, it looks pretty damn awesome.
> 
> I can also suggest hitting the xbox live arcade. Both Limbo and Trials HD look great on a big HDTV with HDMI cables used.




I played CoD Modern Warfare 2 after Black Ops and after the half way stage I found it all bit confusing as to what was going on. The graphics of Forza 4 look amazing.


----------



## Deebo (16/10/11)

Have you played Just Cause 2?


----------



## browndog (16/10/11)

Deebo said:


> Have you played Just Cause 2?




Never heard of it.


----------



## Acasta (16/10/11)

If your looking for single player story missions, Batman: Arkham Asylum, GTAIV, Red Dead Redemption, and there is a sequel to Batman: Arkham Asylum called Batman: Arkham City which is comming out in a few days and looks very promising.

If your after FPS, I find the story modes to be boring... Never played a full CoD single player. I don't really like CoD all that much. I would suggest to get your hands on Battlefield 3. Its going to be massive. I can't explain it, so watch this Single player gameplay. Theres also the multi-player to check out.


----------



## spaced (16/10/11)

GTAIV is great. Especially the bikie one they released for it.

Check out www.ozgameshop.com for really cheap console games. Postage is free.

Battlefield 3 will be awesome, but only on PC I think.

Modern Warfare / Medal of honour games are really best to rent, not buy. That is unless you're really into multiplayer.


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/11)

I really don't have anything to offer re games ATM, but I cannot wait for the next gen x-box to come out, I've been stuck with the original x-box for ages (read 10+ years) and all I was allowed to buy once swmbo came on to the scene was a wii, which is good, but damn I miss real gaming. OK, house of the dead overkill is friggin' awesome on wii, most of the other games are kinda just for when you're drunk with friends over. Lucky I have a few hundred games on the thing, same as x-box, but I haven't played that in ages, still haven't even finished Halo 2


----------



## browndog (16/10/11)

spaced said:


> GTAIV is great. Especially the bikie one they released for it.
> 
> Check out www.ozgameshop.com for really cheap console games. Postage is free.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link, I could have saved the missus nearly 20 bucks on the copy of Rage she just got me.


----------



## browndog (16/10/11)

Acasta said:


> If your looking for single player story missions, Batman: Arkham Asylum, GTAIV, Red Dead Redemption, and there is a sequel to Batman: Arkham Asylum called Batman: Arkham City which is comming out in a few days and looks very promising.
> 
> If your after FPS, I find the story modes to be boring... Never played a full CoD single player. I don't really like CoD all that much. I would suggest to get your hands on Battlefield 3. Its going to be massive. I can't explain it, so watch this Single player gameplay. Theres also the multi-player to check out.




How good does that look! awesome.


----------



## mxd (16/10/11)

just bought this and this to make one of .

Not the games your referring to but I like building and playing.


----------



## Pollux (16/10/11)

Red Dead is also on my list of regular play.

Just bought myself some new toys which will be getting a work out when MW3 hits....

For night time play when I don't want to disturb the missus.....





For day time play when I want to really crank it.....






Can't wait till I move next year and can get a powered sub and some decent speakers....


----------



## Acasta (16/10/11)

Gaming, Audio tech. My two other hobbies.

That looks like some nice gear Pollux.


----------



## spaced (16/10/11)

Also check out borderlands. Goty edition is about 50 hours of solid fun. Look it up on youtube


----------



## browndog (16/10/11)

spaced said:


> Also check out borderlands. Goty edition is about 50 hours of solid fun. Look it up on youtube




Yeah, I noticed it's about 24 bucks on that site you linked, better get it.


----------



## Deebo (16/10/11)

browndog said:


> Never heard of it.



Then you are in luck! Its an open world style game but is pretty damn fun, gameplay video at http://youtu.be/QEdDgynZC54


----------



## Siborg (16/10/11)

browndog said:


> Having recently asked for Duke Nukem Forever on Xbox for fathers day and being totally underwhelmed with the graphics, I thought the gamers on AHB should have a thread to share their thoughts on the latest and greatest releases. I've always been a FPS fan with exeptions for The Force Unleashed and Fallout 3. I've got a couple of other RPGs but just don't have the time to play them. The last game I played was CoD Black Ops and that blew me away, shooting down that Russian rocket at the cosmodrome was amazingly well done. I've got a birthday coming up and have put in a request for Rage, not Fallout 3 I know, but the graphics look spectacular and ID do know how to do the FPS. So what are you playing or have played and what do recommend?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Yep... Duke was a fizzer. Pity, I loved the original soo much.

I highly recommend borderlands. If you haven't already, give Mass effect a try. It's third person-shooter/rpg. I've just got through the second one and I am hooked and eagerly awaiting the third and final instalment.


----------



## Jace89 (17/10/11)

Best game for me this year is Warhammer 40K: Space Marine. Plenty of fun with that game! Other that I have enjoyed recently is Mafia 2 and NBA 2K12 and of course Starcraft2!


----------



## petesbrew (17/10/11)

Bought some games in the past that I've finished in a week. 
Fallout 3 & New Vegas, I've played each for months & months. Gotta love it when you get value for money from a game.


----------



## The Pope (17/10/11)

Wasn't really into gaming till I tried COD 4 about 12 months ago.
Loved it so much that I went and bought them all (finished all except black ops so far) and have pre-ordered MW3 & battlefield 3... Also bought all the Tom Clancy rainbow six & ghost recon games as well as the medal of honour series, the hitman series & the crysis series!!!

Just a question, stuck on a stage in black ops where you have to protect a building. Spent 30 mins blasting away enemy but they just keep coming over & over again (I turned it off as I figured there is either a glitch or I am not doing something right). Anyone know the stage and have an idea?


----------



## gravey (17/10/11)

I cant believe there are people who actually still enjoy Black Ops......lamest, most over-the-top twitch shooter that requires zero strategy or teamwork and whose servers are full of screaming foul-mouthed 12 year olds! It also had so many bugs when it came out it wasnt funny - one of the worst games on release day in a long time, yet the fanbois still flock to the franchise simply because its CoD. WAW was actually a good game but Black Ops? I got sick of it after prestiging about 4 or 5 times.

The video of the new COD looks pretty over the top once again....think I'll give it a miss and put all my efforts into BF3, Uncharted3 and Elder Scrolls Skyrim.

As for other shooters I have been enjoying this year:

Killzone3 (best FPS this year, PS3 only though)
SOCOM
Op Flashpoint: Red River
Red Dead Redemption (this game is a must if you havent played it)

Rage looks good, but a bit too similar to Borderlands for my liking and I dont really feel like playing a Borderlands clone having played through twice on that game.


----------



## domix (17/10/11)

evil_spirits said:


> Just a question, stuck on a stage in black ops where you have to protect a building. Spent 30 mins blasting away enemy but they just keep coming over & over again (I turned it off as I figured there is either a glitch or I am not doing something right). Anyone know the stage and have an idea?




Is that one of the earlier stages? It was a year ago I played it, but remember something like that happening in the Cuban / Kill Castro level. It was bugged for me so had to restart that stage.
From memory you need to get to a gate to the left out the front of the building.

Another vote for Battlefield 3. Pre-ordered the limited edition. I played the open beta last week and it was fantastic. 
I was fairly disappointed with Black Ops multiplayer (compared to the previous CoDs), so I'm gonna wait and see with MW3.

Also heard good things about Deus Ex Human Evolution. And if you liked Fallout 3 (one my all time fav's) get Fallout: New Vegas. Essentially the same with a few tweaks.


----------



## argon (17/10/11)

Great thread idea Tony.

Recently got a replacement PS3 after my first one fucked out about 12 months ago via YLOD... was devo. Recent price drop got me back in as $299 was the right price. 

GTAIV ruined all other games for me... absolute perfection in gaming. Also played about half of Metal gear Solid 4, good mix of movie and game. Now playing through both GTA episodes and online Black OPs, but get the shits with the unbalanced nature of gear upgrading in Black OPs... so play alot of Pure Deathmatch with usually gives me a K/D ratio of +1, now i'm getting used to the maps. Got myself one of these;







which makes FPS so much more accurate... could never quite get the hang of FPS using a PS controller.
Edit: there is also an XBOX version

Next game will be Battlefield 3, looks a good game. Used to play alot of PC BF2, so BF3 on console is the natural progression.

My PS Network ID is Argon5000.


----------



## Pollux (17/10/11)

evil_spirits said:


> Just a question, stuck on a stage in black ops where you have to protect a building. Spent 30 mins blasting away enemy but they just keep coming over & over again (I turned it off as I figured there is either a glitch or I am not doing something right). Anyone know the stage and have an idea?




It's not the one in Vietnam is it? Took me forever to work out I had to kick the drums of Napalm onto them to stop them from coming in waves.


----------



## Acasta (17/10/11)

argon said:


> Next game will be Battlefield 3, looks a good game. Used to play alot of PC BF2, so BF3 on console is the natural progression.


I wouldn't suggest BF3 on console. 32 player maps is going to really let down the battle field experience, PC however, will have 64 player maps, jets, ect. I used to play BF2 on PC also, so i've got high hopes for BF3 after the FPS market has been flooded with crap lately. Sadly, after playing the beta, it seems like its going to be a watered down BF2 with better graphics.


----------



## gravey (17/10/11)

argon said:


> Great thread idea Tony.
> 
> Recently got a replacement PS3 after my first one fucked out about 12 months ago via YLOD... was devo. Recent price drop got me back in as $299 was the right price.
> 
> ...



How does the mouse work? I've looked at these types of things before and all of the reviews complain about movement being jerky as the games are not designed for mouse movements. I prefer mouse and kb for FPS but have gotten used to the controller over time


----------



## argon (17/10/11)

Movement is smooth enough for me. Mouse replaces the right stick and the buttons are accessible by your thumb, which is easier access than the dualshock. Can quickly get on target easy enough. In game i have the look sensitivity maxed out and it works fine... you can tweak the settings with the PC UI if it doesn't suit. I still sit on the couch in front of the TV. Just use a bit of foam core stuff (model making supplies) on the lap for a hard surface for the mouse. 

Only thing is R3 (knife in Black OPs) is activated by depressing the mouse wheel, which can be tricky in a rush.


----------



## komodo (17/10/11)

Any one got suggestions for games?
I'm not really a gamer but I somehow have bought a Wii, Xbox 360 (250gig) Kinect, PS3 (I think 60gig - the old shape one) but I have SFA games which is probably the main reason I dont use it.


----------



## gravey (17/10/11)

Komodo said:


> Any one got suggestions for games?
> I'm not really a gamer but I somehow have bought a Wii, Xbox 360 (250gig) Kinect, PS3 (I think 60gig - the old shape one) but I have SFA games which is probably the main reason I dont use it.



chip your wii and you will be able to get as many games as your internet quota allows 

it really depends on what kind of games you like as to what I'd recommend


----------



## MaestroMatt (17/10/11)

I'm big on Minecraft at the moment.

It's been giving me a much needed break between World of Warcraft and Counterstrike.


Looking forward to Skyrim to hit the shelves next month!


----------



## Newbee(r) (17/10/11)

Forza 4. Picked it up yesterday afternoon and finished a session with a brand new DB-9. Ran a hotlap on the Top Gear track in under 1.30 in the HSV 427, so also proved you can drink and drive - at home at least!!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/10/11)

i'm a massive RPG nerd, hell, i still play dungeons and dragons most friday nights.

at the moment i'm playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution on my 360. bloody amazing, it took a while to get into it but at a certain point the story line really sucks you in. 
i'm also playing on my PC (don't shoot me) Sims: medieval which is pretty fun but also pretty repeatative. 

recently got over a minecraft addiction, thank god

I'm looking forward to Skyrim as well but can't decide between PC and xbox versions, i have not played an elder scrolls game since morrowind so it'll bring back a few fond memories


----------



## TasChris (18/10/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm a massive RPG nerd, hell, i still play dungeons and dragons most friday nights.
> 
> at the moment i'm playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution on my 360. bloody amazing, it took a while to get into it but at a certain point the story line really sucks you in.
> i'm also playing on my PC (don't shoot me) Sims: medieval which is pretty fun but also pretty repeatative.
> ...



Use to like RPG, Was a big fan of Baldurs Gate series when it came out but have found nothing to my liking ever since. 
Anything you could recommend, started Morrowind but just couldn't get into it.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## gravey (18/10/11)

TasChris said:


> Use to like RPG, Was a big fan of Baldurs Gate series when it came out but have found nothing to my liking ever since.
> Anything you could recommend, started Morrowind but just couldn't get into it.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



I was the same with Fallout3.....just couldnt get into it. I'm hoping Skyrim sparks my interest, it looks damned good and the drop in/drop out MP action is apparently great in the previous games.

Last RPG I got into was Borderlands, more of a FPS:RPG, unlike the traditional RPG's which are typically 3rd Person. Maybe you would like Rage? Personally I'd hang out for Skyrim though


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/10/11)

TasChris said:


> Use to like RPG, Was a big fan of Baldurs Gate series when it came out but have found nothing to my liking ever since.
> Anything you could recommend, started Morrowind but just couldn't get into it.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



never winter nights 2 is pretty good and so is the dragon age series. i was a massive fan of bulders gate and icewind dale as well


----------



## MaestroMatt (19/10/11)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm a massive RPG nerd, hell, i still play dungeons and dragons most friday nights.
> 
> at the moment i'm playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution on my 360. bloody amazing, it took a while to get into it but at a certain point the story line really sucks you in.
> i'm also playing on my PC (don't shoot me) Sims: medieval which is pretty fun but also pretty repeatative.
> ...




I've been a massive Elder Scrolls fan since the early days - loved Oblivion and Bethesda are a great studio (Fallout has great storylines). If you liked morrowind, you should like Skyrim. It's going to be early Elder Scroll + steroids.....

I find the PC versions of these games a lot easier to use than console versions. Might be just me.....


And minecraft addictions.......I hear ya, bro. My name is Matt and I'm a cube-a-holic...


----------



## Bubba Q (23/10/11)

get forza 4, we have beer themed Holden HSV w427's


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/10/11)

Battlefield 3 for PC - to buy or not to buy.....


----------



## The Pope (23/10/11)

evil_spirits said:


> Just a question, stuck on a stage in black ops where you have to protect a building. Spent 30 mins blasting away enemy but they just keep coming over & over again (I turned it off as I figured there is either a glitch or I am not doing something right). Anyone know the stage and have an idea?




Got it sorted.
Seems the bloke I was supposed to protect & who opens a door to go to the next stage died right at the check point.
So every time I start at that checkpoint or resume game he is not there to open the door hence not being able to go on any further. Had to restart the entire level lol


----------



## Newbee(r) (23/10/11)

Bubba Q said:


> get forza 4, we have beer themed Holden HSV w427's




DROOL

You get one free around driver level 23 or so. Have painted mine black but yet to pimp it with vinyl. Nice one!


----------



## gravey (24/10/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Battlefield 3 for PC - to buy or not to buy.....



BUY BUY BUY


----------



## bum (24/10/11)

It's simple: We play the Batman.


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

bum said:


> It's simple: We play the Batman.


Read a review this morning after watching the Good Game review the other day... looks a stunning game. Just not sure about the rythmic nature of the fighting (more of a mash in panic kinda guy) Never got into Assassin's creed for this reason. Would love to be wrong as it looks special.

Please report back on how it plays, as it's on a potential purchase list. 


I too am torn between BF3 and MW3


----------



## Acasta (24/10/11)

Im expecting big things for BF3 on the PC.

And batman is also great fun. The combat system is really great, its one button to attack, one button to counter so there is reflexes involved but you wont have to remember massive button combination to pull off some good moves. I've never played such a good batman game. I guess because its aimed at more mature audiences its more entertaining.


----------



## gravey (24/10/11)

argon said:


> I too am torn between BF3 and MW3



it's not a tough decision.....every Battlefield game has been nothing short of awesome. MW2 multiplayer wasnt that special and got boring quickly and Black Ops was a complete disaster. Sure the COD franchise sells well, but Top40 music does too - doesnt mean its quality

I guess it depends if you like to camp or run around with a blindfold on.....or if you prefer a touch of realism and teaming up with mates for some strategic games


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

My problem is going to be convincing mates that have played MW2 and Black ops to jump to BF3. If it were just me i'd go BF3 cause i've played it throughout the franchise... we need an AHB clan


----------



## Acasta (24/10/11)

For Console or PC? That is the choice.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/10/11)

argon said:


> My problem is going to be convincing mates that have played MW2 and Black ops to jump to BF3. If it were just me i'd go BF3 cause i've played it throughout the franchise... we need an AHB clan



I'd be keen [AHB] tags would look cool. 

Are EA going to sort out their shit with Steam, or am I going to have to buy it on origin?


----------



## spaced (25/10/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'd be keen [AHB] tags would look cool.
> 
> Are EA going to sort out their shit with Steam, or am I going to have to buy it on origin?




I'd say origin only. I'm going to buy it off ebay today. It's about $50 from there (from australian sellers) as apposed to $80 off origin.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/10/11)

My lovely girlfriend bought it for me today. I am pretty lucky.


----------



## Acasta (26/10/11)

Street date was broken today apparently so get your BF3 while its hot. 

Make sure you get a limited edition copy for the extra maps!


----------



## argon (3/11/11)

Acasta said:


> Street date was broken today apparently so get your BF3 while its hot.
> 
> Make sure you get a limited edition copy for the extra maps!


So any update on what it's like?... i assume you got the PC version. Am seriously considering the PS3 version.


----------



## argon (3/11/11)

Also GTAV trailer released. For me this is a must get whenever it drops


----------



## Acasta (3/11/11)

Its pretty awesome! Graphically its amazing, handles well. The mulitplayer is great, 9 maps and 4 modes so there plenty to do. The jets are great fun, which is great since there hasn't been jets in the bad company series. Only bad thing, and its almost a good thing, is that the unlocks are for each gun, not kit. So if you want to unlock everything you'll be playing for hours.
Only reason I would recommend not getting BF3 on console is the fact that the multiplayer doesn't have 64 players. 32 player on console (16 a side) can get a little boring with such a large scale game that is battlefield.
I haven't touched the single player yet.

Also, can't wait to get back to San Andreas!


----------



## yardy (3/11/11)

the kids bought me L.A NOIRE for my birthday, my son seems to think it's cool :icon_cheers: 

funny how you get shit from the kids that they would also enjoy


----------



## MVZOOM (4/11/11)

Got me a PS3 and BF3 the other day. Very good game. We should all clan up...! My PSN ID is TigervZ.


----------



## stew.w (4/11/11)

halo anniversary should be cool, especially if you played halo 1 as much as i did.

skyrims the one im looking foreward to though, oblivion was awesome.


----------



## browndog (8/11/11)

Can anyone tell me if Battlefield 2 is worth getting for the singleplayer campaign only? Not an online player here.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pollux (8/11/11)

Grabbed my copy of MW3 today, haven't touched the campaign yet but MP looks promising.

Feel free to add me on Xbox, gamertag is HopCrazedPollux


----------



## O'Henry (13/11/11)

Man, just read all the way through, it was going to recommend Team Fortress 2, then saw you don't play online. If you do, this game is awesome, and I ma pretty sure it is free now. Takes a couple of hours to work it out but after that, hours of play await...


----------



## spaced (14/11/11)

browndog said:


> Can anyone tell me if Battlefield 2 is worth getting for the singleplayer campaign only? Not an online player here.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




BF3 Single player just isn't there. MW2 (haven't played MW3 yet) was more immersive. However BF3 multiplayer is better than MW multiplayer.

I wouldn't bother buying MW3 either, just dedicate 10 hours on a weekend to it and you can rent and complete it.


----------



## MVZOOM (14/11/11)

Quick update. BF3 on PS3 is just awesome. Been playing with mates (4 person aside) and with folks I've never met before, its been killer fun. Got a headset too, so can talk to other folks - makes the experience pretty amazing. 

Extremely immersive, tense and gripping.


----------



## argon (21/11/11)

Just bought BF3 for PS3... looking forward to it.


----------



## komodo (29/11/11)

Just dont let your psycho missus play ...


----------



## Maheel (29/11/11)

browndog said:


> Can anyone tell me if Battlefield 2 is worth getting for the singleplayer campaign only? Not an online player here.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



it's not bad i have been playing of late SP mode (online as well ) good fun when having a beer or 2 

if you dont have the latest computer hardware (which i dont) but i run it via my HTPC and big screen TV

it's a fun alternate and can be gotten for around $20 off ebay new or less off the webs 


mine does seem to have an issue with crashing to desktop on WIN 7 sometimes online but i am using a NO-cd crack and that might be an issue ?


----------



## browndog (29/11/11)

Maheel said:


> it's not bad i have been playing of late SP mode (online as well ) good fun when having a beer or 2
> 
> if you dont have the latest computer hardware (which i dont) but i run it via my HTPC and big screen TV
> 
> ...




Scored Battlefield2 and Wolfenstein for Xbox 360 for $20 each from the JB bargain bin. Yet to take a look a them, too busy ATM.


----------



## argon (4/1/12)

I've got both BF3 and MW3 and decided that MW3 is for me. Faster paced action for mine in the PS3. My handle [AHB]Argon5000


----------



## Fish13 (4/1/12)

started playing final fantasy 13. i think i have finished the first Assassins creed....


----------



## bum (4/1/12)

You think? The game tell you, man.


----------



## Fish13 (4/1/12)

yeah just a really strange ending


----------



## argon (12/1/12)

Feck me... i'm getting hammered in MW3! Don't know what's going on.

I used to consistently get a +1 or greater K/D in Black OPs, but now i have trouble getting above 0.5. Getting frustrated by this shit.


----------



## Pollux (12/1/12)

I had the same issue when I first jumped across to MW3. I think it's an issue of the maps being very cluttered with debris and also grey is a common colour so everything tends to blend.

It's taken me a while but these days I have gotten it back up to over 1.0 again.


----------



## argon (12/1/12)

Pollux said:


> I had the same issue when I first jumped across to MW3. I think it's an issue of the maps being very cluttered with debris and also grey is a common colour so everything tends to blend.
> 
> It's taken me a while but these days I have gotten it back up to over 1.0 again.



Good to know. I don't play a whole heap... maybe an hour every few days, so getting to know the maps and the appropriate spots is taking some time. Can't see my all time K/D getting over 1.0 in a hurry with the way it is at the moment.

Edit: still fun though


----------



## bum (12/1/12)

Anyone playing Skyrim?

I'm waiting for the PS3 bugs to be fixed (and maybe GOTY edition).


----------



## Pollux (12/1/12)

I've racked up hours on MW3 already and these days I know the maps, spawn points, locations for Drop Zone etc etc.

Jumped on BF3 online for the first time the other day and got my arse handed to me epically, need to learn to adapt my play style.


----------



## d3vour3r (12/1/12)

im a PC gamer.

love skyrim. racked over 100 hours on it so far, and probs not even half way through it as i'm doing side quests and exploring etc. have to wait till im not with the missus to play it tho...

not too keen on MW3 as all CODs seem to be way to simlar and over-hyped. i have owned every other COD.

BF3 on the other hand is epic! cant get enough of it. to people used to the modern warfares it would be weird cause its totally different game style, but i reckon its one of the best shooters due to the versitility of the gameplay. one minute ur playing a flight sim, next a tank sim, next a sniping game, then a close quarter shooter game (metro). awsome. actually having a gaming weekend this weekend with my mates so we'll be playing allll weekend on bf3. add me on battlelog (d3vour3r) and we can pwn sum noobs! 

massive nerd i know....


----------



## zebba (13/1/12)

94 hours into Skyrim and one of the best games I've played in a LONG time. Only issue is, I'm now level 54, and dual weilding I can one shot everything except an ancient dragon - they take two hits. And that's with difficulty maxed. Still, that's OK - when I want a challenge, I try a two handed weapon, or use destruction magic, both of which I'm low skilled in, and when I want to just charge through missions I whip out my two daedric swords and watch the bodies fly.

Great game. Highly recommended, although it's one hell of a time sink.

And I'm playing on PC. It's crashed twice in 94 hours, and the only bug that really annoyed me was the backwards flying dragons which was fixed weeks ago.


----------



## MVZOOM (16/1/12)

.. and I just discovered the BF3 battle-log. Want to know how many shots from an assault rifle you've made? How many times you've helped kill a vehicle? Awesome: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldi.../365926556/ps3/

Edit: Yep, stats show I'm crap. Still really enjoying myself tho!


----------



## argon (25/1/12)

argon said:


> Feck me... i'm getting hammered in MW3! Don't know what's going on.
> 
> I used to consistently get a +1 or greater K/D in Black OPs, but now i have trouble getting above 0.5. Getting frustrated by this shit.




Well there you go... something just clicked last night. K/D in last night's session went;
.83
1.0
1.4
1.8
2.4
1.2
.83
.60
.50

Started to trail off as i had a beer in between each round haha :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/12)

Happy waiting for BF3 & MW3 to get to the bargain bins... but has anyone played those Resistance games? Any good in single player?
Annoyed that most shooters only last me a week or so before I finish them.


----------



## 1975sandman (25/1/12)

Didn't mind the Resistance series. Haven't yet got/played 3 yet. It's good for just running around and shooting aliens!


----------



## browndog (25/9/12)

Playing Rage at the moment and as a fan of FPS over the years, Rage is awesome, the graphics are so good it makes me want to start level editing again. Has anyone played and would recommendBoarderland? I know it's been around a while now but for some reason I never got round to buying it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## tricache (26/9/12)

A few mates are playing Borderlands 2 and think its awesome....I'm probably going to get Spec Ops: The Line next (sub par gameplay but awesome story) because I think my 150+ hours in Skyrim is enough hahaha


----------



## spaced (26/9/12)

tricache said:


> A few mates are playing Borderlands 2 and think its awesome....I'm probably going to get Spec Ops: The Line next (sub par gameplay but awesome story) because I think my 150+ hours in Skyrim is enough hahaha



Borderlands 1 was excellent. Add to the fact you can get the game of the year edition will all the dlc cheap it's a no brainer. Talking like 50+ hours gameplay there. 
If you like hack and slash games, torchlight 2 on PC only is game of the year for sure. Launch price $20


----------



## 431neb (27/7/16)

Jeez the gamers lounge had been quiet for a loooong time !!

I was half hoping to find some Destiny players here. I'm loving Destiny (TheTaken King) but I'm not interested in filling out a fire team with angry teenagers that dont know they are alive yet. 

Game history includes days of gameplay on Fallout 4 and before that Halo 5 ( disappointing after playing everything Halo prior), Borderlands 2, Haloooooo, Mass Effect and waaaay back World of Warcraft ( I'm sorry!) 

I'm on an Xbox1. Gamer tag is Beerbenny.


----------



## Killer Brew (27/7/16)

I have been playing Fallout 4 for a stack of hours but haven't really progressed the story much. Just wandering around finding new areas to clear out. Haven't done any reading but thought Imay have come across the synths by now. Perhaps i need to follow more of the story line first?


----------



## barls (27/7/16)

diablo on the computer. future fight on the phone.


----------



## 431neb (27/7/16)

Killer Brew said:


> I have been playing Fallout 4 for a stack of hours but haven't really progressed the story much. Just wandering around finding new areas to clear out. Haven't done any reading but thought Imay have come across the synths by now. Perhaps i need to follow more of the story line first?


I took my time with FO4 because I liked it so much.

Eventually you'll get bored with settlements and follow the story more. Make sure you link the settlements with supply lines.


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/16)

Getting a few hours on the PS4 here and there but trying to spend as much time with the wife as possible as it's her birthday in a couple of weeks. Actually, two days before the release date for

_NO MAN'S SKY!_​
to be precise. After that, she can talk to the hand. Which, coincidentally, is what I'll likely be doing for some time after, too.


----------



## 431neb (27/7/16)

I saw a YouTube clip about no mans sky today. 

I'm not up with it at all though.


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/7/16)

431neb said:


> Jeez the gamers lounge had been quiet for a loooong time !!
> 
> I was half hoping to find some Destiny players here. I'm loving Destiny (TheTaken King) but I'm not interested in filling out a fire team with angry teenagers that dont know they are alive yet.
> 
> ...


There's this awesome game called "GTA V" you might have heard about.

I think you might like it.


----------



## 431neb (28/7/16)

Yeah....I have a sneaking suspicion I won't like it.....

It's about time you got a copy of Destiny WB.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/7/16)

D3 Hardcore, Witch Doctor (on laptop). 
One requirement short of achieving Conqueror in the about-to-finish Season 6 [emoji30]

Tough choices between brewing & D3 on free days!

& Zillions of hours on (friends') Xbox360's playing Left for Dead 1&2 (brilliant games!) & the Halo's.


----------



## WarmerBeer (28/7/16)

After 200 hours, and 6 months elapsed time, I finally finished Witcher 3 (and both expansions) last night.

More than a little sad about the fact.

I've been playing computer games for 30+ (Commodore 64 FTW!) and I reckon this is the best I've ever played.


----------



## Cosh (28/7/16)

Killer Brew said:


> I have been playing Fallout 4 for a stack of hours but haven't really progressed the story much. Just wandering around finding new areas to clear out. Haven't done any reading but thought Imay have come across the synths by now. Perhaps i need to follow more of the story line first?


How far have you progressed in the main quest? It gets a bit better as you venture further into the wasteland and meet new NPC's.

Make sure you check out the Museum of Witchcraft too.


----------



## Cosh (28/7/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> After 200 hours, and 6 months elapsed time, I finally finished Witcher 3 (and both expansions) last night.
> 
> More than a little sad about the fact.
> 
> I've been playing computer games for 30+ (Commodore 64 FTW!) and I reckon this is the best I've ever played.


Totally agree, Witcher 3 is an amazing game. Way better than Dragon Age Inquisition. I got bored with that very quickly.

I'm still playing through Blood and Wine, but I keep getting distracted by the excellent side quests and Gwent.


----------



## mongey (28/7/16)

my gaming time is real limited at the moment but playing a few games of Overwatch when I can fit them in . think its a great game


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/16)

I had planned on getting back in on some PC gaming this week, but my OS SSD shat itself last thursday night 
New one is being delivered today, so hopefully I should have everything ready to do some gaming this weekend, all documents, games and desktop were symbollically linked to a WD Black drive, so shouldn't take too long.
I've set my rpi 3 up as a steam box using Moonlight, mostly to play Rocket League in the lounge room, seems to work quite well once I had enough RAM allocated to graphics (it did only have 64mb allocated as standard)
Only problem is the sound drops for a few seconds every now and then, and in some games (like Hurtworld) it's just non existent.
Will have to check out if there's some alternative sound driver that I need :/


----------



## Camo6 (28/7/16)

Loved Witcher 3, got pretty close to the end but got distracted by other games.
Absolutely digged Metal Gear Solid Phantom Pain. Still yet to finish. Sensing a trend here.

Looking forward to No Man's Sky as it brings back memories of Elite on the C64 and Elite: Frontier on the ol' 386.

Another reboot that refreshes the bios is UFO:Enemy Unknown. Spent many a night up till all hours on that game.


----------



## mongey (28/7/16)

I'm not sold on no mans sky yet. It sounds cool and the first hours will probably be amazing. But seems like it might be too big. Like it will get repetitive quick.


----------



## mongey (28/7/16)

I'm not sold on no mans sky yet. It sounds cool and the first hours will probably be amazing. But seems like it might be too big. Like it will get repetitive quick.


----------



## 431neb (28/7/16)

I tried a recent Metal Gear Solid a coupla years ago after doing a few many years ago. No good for me. I hated the sneaking. 

I'm too impatient I think.


----------



## WarmerBeer (28/7/16)

431neb said:


> I'm too impatient I think.


Errrm, how many hundreds of hours did you spend building forts in Fallout 4? Hmmm...


----------



## 431neb (28/7/16)

I think it was beyond 4 days of gameplay. 

My proudest moment was my tiered power armor " garage". Complete with a bar.


----------



## 431neb (28/7/16)

**** work. I should be shooting aliens.


----------



## Camo6 (28/7/16)

mongey said:


> I'm not sold on no mans sky yet. It sounds cool and the first hours will probably be amazing. But seems like it might be too big. Like it will get repetitive quick.


That pretty much sums up most games I play. Very few hold my attention for too long but I'm hoping this one will make the grade. So far, it's looking pretty good, but I thought that about The Division too.




431neb said:


> I tried a recent Metal Gear Solid a coupla years ago after doing a few many years ago. No good for me. I hated the sneaking.
> 
> I'm too impatient I think.


I've never been a stealth fan either, except for Tenchu. The Phantom Pain is far less stealth based. More a sandpit, third person military shooter. Go stealth, go loud or sit 200m away on a hill with a .50cal. A huge amount of depth to the game compared to a lot of others out there. There's a bit of Japanese manga thrown in too which doesn't detract from the game.


----------



## 431neb (28/7/16)

I don't wanna get too creepy but - video game wise .... There is a quiet satisfaction in a sniper rifle...

That said I'm also s huge fan of a rocket launcher!!


----------



## 431neb (30/7/16)

Jesus,that was a show stopper! I didn't say I wanna start an Isis Scout group ffs.

I've hit 300 light for any lurking Destiny fans. 

WB - get online and buy a copy, I'll help you level.


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/16)

Hey y'all, shameless plug for my mate's new retro gaming console, RetroKing Gaming. He's spent the last four years spec'ing and building retro consoles and cabinets and decided to go commercial. It's a sweet unit with pretty much any retro game you want. Unfortunately he's only on FB at the moment, but if you aren't on FB and want more info PM me and I can put you in touch with him.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013258686611

Mods, remove if I'm being naughty. But other than friendship I have no affiliation with this company.


----------



## spog (13/9/16)

Iron force ( tank battles ) is my game of choice,but I keep running out of fuel and along comes some cheeky bugga with a bigger tank and gun ! 

Online from the App store.


----------



## Dave70 (14/9/16)

Mardoo said:


> Hey y'all, shameless plug for my mate's new retro gaming console, RetroKing Gaming. He's spent the last four years spec'ing and building retro consoles and cabinets and decided to go commercial. It's a sweet unit with pretty much any retro game you want. Unfortunately he's only on FB at the moment, but if you aren't on FB and want more info PM me and I can put you in touch with him.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013258686611
> 
> Mods, remove if I'm being naughty. But other than friendship I have no affiliation with this company.


I like the classics and can never understand all the fuss over the new stuff. Whats the Battlefield series got that Pong hasn't?


----------



## TheWiggman (14/10/16)

I used to play my fair share of video games but since having kids (and hence no time to play games, nor able to play violent games which represent most of the ones I like) it's really died off. I've tried a few of the new games but to be honest they just don't seem to have the charm or appeal any more. Graphics, sound, physics, connectivity etc. is all staggeringly good but just goes to show that fun is not all about technology. Or goes to show that I don't know what fun is.
On the newer systems though there are some gems. Of note on the PS3 apart from Fallout 3 and all the other usual suspects -

Braid - simple 2D platformer but is based around some really awesome concepts of time (like time travels forward if you are running to the right and backward if you are running to the left). On one level a creature is trying to talk to you but you need to keep running away for it to speak, all the while asking where you are going. Eerie. The ending however is as close to genius as I've seen in a game. It's literally worth buying just to witness the ending.
Limbo - brilliantly put together puzzle platformer that is simple, but very elegantly designed. Stunning artistic approach that makes for a very sombre and dare I say moving experience. Turn off the lights and crank up the sub.
On my son's Wii U I bought The Swapper which is available on other systems. Well worth the price. The whole game was modelled in clay and gets you thinking. Again the ending... it was crushing. I dreaded it. Really well done.

I personally keep going back to the old systems now if I want to play games. The Resident Evil series is probably the 2nd best series made, particularly the GameCube versions (original remake, Zero and RE4 is one of the greatest ever) and the original PlayStation series.
You can always come back to Zelda on the Wii. Link to the Past on virtual console, Windwaker is exceptional, and Twilight Princess doesn't miss a beat. I've also got the Ocarina of Time but couldn't really get into it.
The real winner though is Metroid. Super Metroid is one of the most deep and replayable games ever made - also on virtual console. I've probably finished it 10-15 times, it never gets old. The handheld variants Zero Mission and Fusion are held in high regard. Metroid Prime on the GameCube is in my opinion the best game of all time and I don't think it'll be topped for me. There's nothing like it. The sequels were also brilliant (particularly the 2nd) but the original Prime is in a class of its own.

I have all these games which I _know_ are good that I still enjoy playing. I can't justify getting more. The old games are more crude and simpler but were all made so that not everyone could finish it. Remember when games used to be hard? I remember finishing Alex Kidd or Sonic for the first time, it was an achievement. R-Type is my favourite side scroller but I've never even made it to the last level, let alone finish it (even on my MAME cabinet with unlimited coins). Could you imagine that these days? Kids would go "pff! Too hard, not wasting my time with this" and move on the the next game. Games are designed with the _expectation_ they'll get finished. Stuffs them up in my opinion, I'm gonna stick with the old series which are dependable, boot straight up when you turn them on and don't have a per-pubescent geek shouting "rofl" and breathing heavily through their mic.


----------



## sp0rk (14/10/16)

I've put like 30 hours into Far Cry 4 over the last month or 2, Exploring every little bit of Kyrat
And I'm still a fair way from the end...
I've captured every bell tower, captured almost all outposts and only have Yuma's fortress to go.
Once I got the Buzzsaw machine gun, nothing was very challenging anymore
I took Pagan's fortress last night, I failed a couple of times, but once I knocked out the alarms and had plenty of health syringes, I just mowed through all the troops with the Buzzsaw.


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/16)

Limbo was cool. However, only had to run half way across the screen on the first level to realise I couldn't play it while the kids were around. And them spiders...

If I had to pick my favourite game it'd have to be UFO: Enemy Unknown. I played that game for hours on end when it came out in the nineties and would keep coming back to it year after year.
While impressed with the games they're churning out nowadays I find they lack depth and I lose interest pretty quickly and use them mainly as a distraction from all the reality shows and crap on TV. Either that or I'm finally growing up but my wife would rule that one out.


----------



## WarmerBeer (14/10/16)

The Witcher 3

/thread


----------



## scooterism (14/10/16)

BF1 soon..


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> The Witcher 3
> 
> /thread


I won't get past the Ciri/steam bath level.


----------



## WarmerBeer (14/10/16)

Camo6 said:


> I won't get past the Ciri/steam bath level.


Pffft! That's the easy part.

Brunette or redhead? That's the real moral quandary.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/10/16)

All time favourite was Wings by Cinematic on the Amiga. Had a A2000 way BITD, with over a 1000 cracked games (Nintendo and Sega etc) as well as Amiga originals. Loved it, went a long way to preserving what was left of my sanity at the time. Managed to clock Wings twice, Superfrog was anjother favourite, Wings of Fury , Pang, PGA Tour Golf (Euro tour as well). Others.


----------

